# Problema com o volume defaul do alsa.

## nafre

pessoal e o seguinte estou tendo dificuldades em controlar o volume do PCM alsa.

Toda vez que reinicio tenho que usar:

```
amixer set PCM 100% unmute
```

Como faco pra nao precisar aumentar o volume toda vez que reiniciar o PC.

----------

## xilluminado

Você pode tentar o 

# alsamixer

note que vc não deve tirar do "mute" os controles que não tem suporte na sua placa de som, porque pode ocorrer de causar conflito com os outros controles, e acabar por não emitir som algum.

Logo em seguida, tente o comando:

# alsactl store

ou

# alsactl restore

Tente isso e depois diga se funcionou.

abraço

----------

## iTT

Pois eu tenho o mesmo problema, sempre que inicio tenho de ir ate ao gnome volume control alterar o pcm.

No volume control do gnome tenho o oss e o alsa....

não tenho os comandos que o xilluminado indicou...

----------

## xilluminado

Todo o alsa vem com o alsamixer, vc poderia tentar atualizar o seu alsa, e lembrar de colocar como os comandos como root

----------

## iTT

 *xilluminado wrote:*   

> Todo o alsa vem com o alsamixer

 

Pelos vistos não!

O alsamixer vem com o alsa-utils, e dps do emerge alsa-utils já tenho esses comandos.

Agora resta saber se resolveu o problema, quando reiniciar vejo.

----------

## xilluminado

 *iTT wrote:*   

>  *xilluminado wrote:*   Todo o alsa vem com o alsamixer 
> 
> Pelos vistos não!
> 
> O alsamixer vem com o alsa-utils, e dps do emerge alsa-utils já tenho esses comandos.
> ...

 

Exatamente iTT, foi mal, é que qndo eu instalei o ALSA, o alsa-utils já veio como dependencia, mas se vc usa o ALSA do kernel, realmente vc terá q baixar a fonte alsa-utils, 

abraços

----------

## iTT

 *xilluminado wrote:*   

> Você pode tentar o 
> 
> # alsamixer
> 
> ....
> ...

 

Não funcionou por aqui...

Quando abro o "volume control" do gnome tenho dois separadores:

"Conexant Cx20468 rev1, Conexant [OSS Mixer]"

e "ALi 5451 [Alsa Mixer]"

Mais alguma ideia?

----------

## errado

Olá!

O que faço aqui para manter a configuração do som é:

# alsamixer

# /etc/init.d/alsasound save

Depois edito o /etc/conf.d/alsasound, deixando-o assim:

```
ENABLE_OSS_EMUL="yes"

RESTORE_ON_START="yes"

SAVE_ON_STOP="yes"
```

(Lembrando que a primeira opção só funciona se o alsa suportar emulação OSS) || (A segunda opção é a que você quer)

E então, caso já não esteja, adiciono o alsasound ao runlevel padrão:

# rc-update add alsasound default

Feito isso, não me preocupo mais com o som.  :Wink: 

PS> Antes eu simplesmente adicionava os comandos para alterar volume no /etc/conf.d/local.start. Funciona também, mas fica parecendo uma "gambiarra".

----------

## iTT

O errado afinal está certo  :Very Happy: 

Já esta resolvido por aqui.

----------

## Kobal

Como que configura alsa no gentoo ? Digo desde kernel aos pacotes. 

Valeu.

----------

## tetrix

Em qual kernel 2.4 ou 2.6?

----------

## Kobal

2.6 , na hora de compilar o alsa da erro dizendo que falta plug n play, mais eu marquei ele no Kernel.

----------

## tetrix

vc está tentando compila o alsa-driver, ou são os outros pacotes?

Lembrando que no 2.6 nao precisa compilar o alsa-driver, mas sim restante dos pacotes, alsa-oss, alsa-lib, e o alsa-utils e configurar

flw's

----------

